# Diamond Dog Food Question



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Does anyone know the brands that Diamond manufactures? A friend mention Taste of the Wild as a possible one. How do I find this info for all brands?? Thanks for any help.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

wojo said:


> Does anyone know the brands that Diamond manufactures? A friend mention Taste of the Wild as a possible one. How do I find this info for all brands?? Thanks for any help.


 Here's a list of the brands listed during the last recall 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/diamond-dog-food-recall-summary/


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow Terrie that is a great resource Thank you


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

I saved it as well and signed up alerts.
thanks so much for the info


----------



## Garo20 (Jul 4, 2012)

check out the * ratings on some of the more popular dog foods - some interesting stuff.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Just remember sites like that one are paid for by the owner which are typically brands like Blue Buffalo and some other boutique foods. They'll be biased. Still can be helpful. As with any industry, when the competition has a fault/weakness they do everything possible to promote that weakness to benefit themselves and their own sales. A good company doesn't throw dirt on the competition. A good company just stays consistent and follows their business plan and keeps their noses clean. Boutique dog food brands seem to be the worst at masking their hidden agenda behind creatively named websites. You'll see one particular manufacturer rise above all others on their "ratings" which is an obvious flaw. 

That would be like believing a website owned by Dodge could give you non-biased and good information on a Ford.


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm trying to avoid Diamond at all cost. Purchased a bag of Taste of the Wild then discovered it's a Diamond brand (I think).


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

It is Ed. Canadae is another.

Happy, Nothing wrong with following a business model and remaining consistent. Diamond has done this. Unfortunately for the 100's of dead dogs killed by Diamond Dog food, that model has been lax quality assurance and total disregard for the customer and their pet's health.


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Glen 
I remembered your sad story . The hundreds of dogs that died because of Diamonds negligence is criminal IMO.
And they continue to demonstrate incompetence. Trying to avoid imperiling my dogs. Thanks EdW


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Canidae too?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Billie said:


> Canidae too?


Yes Canidae too. I switched to Purina Pro Plan.


----------



## dgowder (Apr 3, 2012)

4 Health from tractor supply is also a diamond brand


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

captainjack said:


> It is Ed. Canadae is another.
> 
> Happy, Nothing wrong with following a business model and remaining consistent. Diamond has done this. Unfortunately for the 100's of dead dogs killed by Diamond Dog food, that model has been lax quality assurance and total disregard for the customer and their pet's health.


There isn't a dog food manufacturer who hasn't had their food recalled. Let me know when you find one.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Just remember sites like that one are paid for by the owner which are typically brands like Blue Buffalo and some other boutique foods. They'll be biased. Still can be helpful.


I don't know about "sites like that one" but dog food advisor is not paid for by any of the brands. It is the personal blog by the owner who does not receive any fees or even samples from the pet food brands. He does receive click through revenues from the 'where to buy' on the site from stores that carry multiple brands (including non-boutique brands). It may not be perfect but it is a far cry from Dodge giving advice on Fords.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> There isn't a dog food manufacturer who hasn't had their food recalled. Let me know when you find one.


If you want to poison your dog and encourage others to poison theirs, nothing I can say will stop you from doing so.

But I'll ask you...

Name another Dog Food company that knowingly accepted toxic corn, destroyed 50% of their confirmation samples before FDA investigators arrived, did not meet over 1/2 if their own "guaranteed analysis", killed 100s of dogs, and denied the claims of owners with dead dogs because the had returned the toxic dog food under the recall and had no "proof" that the dog food was contaminated.

When you name one that has shown such disdain for owners and their pets, ill name one that hasn't had a recall.


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> There isn't a dog food manufacturer who hasn't had their food recalled. Let me know when you find one.


Fromm from what I am told has never had a recall
They are a family run business not a large corp. as others
costly but worth it


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

captainjack said:


> If you want to poison your dog and encourage others to poison theirs, nothing I can say will stop you from doing so.
> 
> But I'll ask you...
> 
> ...



Slightly off topic. Do you all remember the FDA finally admit that the chicken feed they were deeming safe contained arsenic? The private sector had informed the FDA of this for years, the FDA would reply with "no, no, it's fine." Recently it was uncovered that the feed did indeed contain arsenic. The FDA knew and had reports going back 10 years that informed them of the risk of arsenic in the chicken feed. Point is who can you trust? Remember we were then eating these chickens, yum a little arsenic to spice things up! Look at what the FDA allows in OUR food, it's very difficult to find food that does not contain a KNOWN poison. You have to do your own investigation. I don't know the in and outs of diamonds recall and who they paid and didn't and how they responded to the issue but to trust their governing body the FDA is almost like chasing your tail. Their is good and bad and unfortunately it's our job to find the good in the bad. Dog food is no different than human food, you can feed Pepsi a McDonald's type diet, or feed Pepsi a quality nutritious diet. I have yet to find a commercial dog food that is what I would deem a "quality diet." The RTF is a great resource for stuff like this that can effect us all!


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

Look at diamond dog food again they no longer have corn soy or wheat and they use purified water to steam the food during the cooking process not saying that it makes up for what they did in the past at all but they have removed a bunch of the ngredients that they were having issues with in their dog foods and it seems like they are at least trying to become a better dog food company of you ask me


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

WoJo,

I believe now that Canidae Diamond is no longer manufacturing their food.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

JustinS said:


> Look at diamond dog food again they no longer have corn soy or wheat and they use purified water to steam the food during the cooking process not saying that it makes up for what they did in the past at all but they have removed a bunch of the ngredients that they were having issues with in their dog foods and it seems like they are at least trying to become a better dog food company of you ask me


The problem wasn't the ingredients, but rather the Company's total disregard for quality. Also, they have had multiple recalls after the killing they did about 6 years ago.

Edit: here's the deal with Diamond. If I walk through a door and get kicked in the nads, I'm going through a different door next time. I may get kicked again, but it won't be from that same low life POS that did it before. It really is that simple.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

jeff evans said:


> Slightly off topic. Do you all remember the FDA finally admit that the chicken feed they were deeming safe contained arsenic? The private sector had informed the FDA of this for years, the FDA would reply with "no, no, it's fine." Recently it was uncovered that the feed did indeed contain arsenic. The FDA knew and had reports going back 10 years that informed them of the risk of arsenic in the chicken feed. Point is who can you trust? Remember we were then eating these chickens, yum a little arsenic to spice things up! Look at what the FDA allows in OUR food, it's very difficult to find food that does not contain a KNOWN poison. You have to do your own investigation. I don't know the in and outs of diamonds recall and who they paid and didn't and how they responded to the issue but to trust their governing body the FDA is almost like chasing your tail. Their is good and bad and unfortunately it's our job to find the good in the bad. Dog food is no different than human food, you can feed Pepsi a McDonald's type diet, or feed Pepsi a quality nutritious diet. I have yet to find a commercial dog food that is what I would deem a "quality diet." The RTF is a great resource for stuff like this that can effect us all!


Just skimmed this and will go back and read more thoroughly....
The FDA, like the FAA, is not only charged with safety, but also promoting the industry. A clear conflict of interest.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

captainjack said:


> Just skimmed this and will go back and read more thoroughly....
> The FDA, like the FAA, is not only charged with safety, but also promoting the industry. A clear conflict of interest.


You feed raw diet?


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Jerry and Freya said:


> Fromm from what I am told has never had a recall
> They are a family run business not a large corp. as others
> costly but worth it


Fromm's gets my vote too


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> You feed raw diet?


No, do you?


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

JustinS said:


> Look at diamond dog food again they no longer have corn soy or wheat and they use purified water to steam the food during the cooking process not saying that it makes up for what they did in the past at all but they have removed a bunch of the ngredients that they were having issues with in their dog foods and it seems like they are at least trying to become a better dog food company of you ask me


You must have looked at the 'Naturals' line as they have plenty of those ingredients in other products they make.

http://www.diamondpet.com/products/diamond/dogs/dry_food/performance_formula_for_dogs/

If you do buy Diamond Naturals, that doesn't mean your safe. You can get cross contamination within the plant due to their poor manufacturing standards. I won't ever trust them again.


----------



## Erik Vigeland (Mar 13, 2012)

3blackdogs said:


> Fromm's gets my vote too


Add me to the Fromm's list as well!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I feed EVO (http://www.evopet.com/).


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

captainjack said:


> No, do you?


No, Kennel where I live feeds Diamond and has for 25+ years. He's never had an issue and is pretty loyal to the brand. I know some folks who make their own raw with great success.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> No, Kennel where I live feeds Diamond and has for 25+ years. He's never had an issue and is pretty loyal to the brand. I know some folks who make their own raw with great success.


Well once your dog dies, tell me how great Diamond is then.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

captainjack said:


> Well once your dog dies, tell me how great Diamond is then.


I personally have been feeding Nature's Domain since it became available. Dogs never died and the food I fed has never been on the recall list. What do you feed?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> *I personally have been feeding Nature's Domain since it became available.* Dogs never died and the food I fed has never been on the recall list. What do you feed?


Then why would you not just tell the OP what you know about which foods are manufactured by Diamond or maybe mention the dog food that you do use like most of the posts to this thread have done. Rather, you advocate for a dog food manufacturer that has killed hundreds of dogs and has a terrible record of quality and safety issues, and then you say you don't even use the product.

What the heck is the matter with you? Do you have a screw loose some where?

If you like Diamond so much, why don't you eat some yourself? But don't feed it to your dog. You are a grown man and can decide on your own what to eat. Your dog cannot and is at your mercy. And for that I am sorry for your dog.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Diamond is a piss poor excuse of a quality company. Don't know any other way to put it I've fed it and it was junk IMO. If it had killed one of my dogs I would sing to the high heavens about it myself. Anyone that defends them should be forced to feed it.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

captainjack said:


> Then why would you not just tell the OP what you know about which foods are manufactured by Diamond or maybe mention the dog food that you do use like most of the posts to this thread have done. Rather, you advocate for a dog food manufacturer that has killed hundreds of dogs and has a terrible record of quality and safety issues, and then you say you don't even use the product.
> 
> What the heck is the matter with you? Do you have a screw loose some where?
> 
> If you like Diamond so much, why don't you eat some yourself? But don't feed it to your dog. You are a grown man and can decide on your own what to eat. Your dog cannot and is at your mercy. And for that I am sorry for your dog.


Do YOU eat BEEF? Chicken? PORK? Lettuce? They have all been recalled at some point but I bet you still eat that stuff and they have killed THOUSANDS of PEOPLE.

HUNDREDS of dogs, is actually a very small number of dogs that are eating "kibble".......while I understand you are very sensitive about it (apparently you lost a dob??) it would appear logic has exited the building.

WRL


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

claimsadj said:


> Diamond is a piss poor excuse of a quality company. Don't know any other way to put it I've fed it and it was junk IMO. If it had killed one of my dogs I would sing to the high heavens about it myself. Anyone that defends them *should be forced to feed it*.


claimsadj I could not disagree more...

They *should be forced to eat it*. Their poor dogs can't help who their owners are.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

captainjack said:


> claimsadj I could not disagree more...
> 
> They *should be forced to eat it*. Their poor dogs can't help who their owners are.


You probably drive your family around in a Toyota too...LOL..


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

WRL said:


> Do YOU eat BEEF? Chicken? PORK? Lettuce? They have all been recalled at some point but I bet you still eat that stuff and they have killed THOUSANDS of PEOPLE.
> 
> HUNDREDS of dogs, is actually a very small number of dogs that are eating "kibble".......while I understand you are very sensitive about it (apparently you lost a dob??) it would appear logic has exited the building.
> 
> WRL


You need to either take or repeat a course in logic.

If your small child died after you fed them chicken produced by x-farm chicken, then over the next several years x-farm chicken was cited over and over for having contaminates in the chicken they produce, would you feed your next child chicken produced at x-farm?

You may feed them chicken, but if you'd feed them x-farm chicken, then you are an idiot. It really is that simple.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Is there too much mercury in the water in the Pacific NW? You guys are nuts.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

You don't believe that the corporation would make a "fall guy" and change their process? I think a lot of the information floating around was media hype and hype from anti's like PETA who just wanted to really point the finger and say, "told you all you animal owners are cruel for feeding animal based foods, see what you get?". 

Every single brand which makes more than two semi loads a year has had recalls. Not to mention, repeated recalls. Name one that hasn't.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I feed TOTW and have never had any problems at all. The dogs look and act great. I am also very aware of the recalls, check routinely to see which company has the current recalls.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> You don't believe that the corporation would make a "fall guy" and change their process? I think a lot of the information floating around was media hype and hype from anti's like PETA who just wanted to really point the finger and say, "told you all you animal owners are cruel for feeding animal based foods, see what you get?".
> 
> Every single brand which makes more than two semi loads a year has had recalls. Not to mention, repeated recalls. Name one that hasn't.


Now you are repeating yourself. And you clearly don't have any idea what you are talking about. 
Schell and Kampeter, Inc. is Diamond Pet Foods, Inc. Are they going to make themselves the scapegoat?
Change their process? They continue to produce toxic products year after year.
Misinformation from the antis like PETA? The FDA ain't PETA. If you want to know what the FDA investigation said about Diamond, read the report. http://www.filadog.com/html docs/Articles/Web archive/g5811d.htm
Name one that hasn't? I'll ask you as I did when you first posed the question... Name one that has as bad a record of safety as Diamond, and I'll name one that has not had a recall (which someone else has already done).


As with many things in life, some will have their opinion and not change it regardless of the facts. If someone told these kind of folks that water is wet, they'd likely argue that it wasn't and then ask for a towell to dry off.

Again, eat up Happy.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

captainjack said:


> Now you are repeating yourself. And you clearly don't have any idea what you are talking about.
> Schell and Kampeter, Inc. is Diamond Pet Foods, Inc. Are they going to make themselves the scapegoat?
> Change their process? They continue to produce toxic products year after year.
> Misinformation from the antis like PETA? The FDA ain't PETA. If you want to know what the FDA investigation said about Diamond, read the report. http://www.filadog.com/html%20docs/Articles/Web%20archive/g5811d.htm
> ...


I might repeat myself but, only because you avoid answering simple logic by asking another question and posting the same link again. We all know that people got settlements for the company's faults. Same thing happens in every industry. Do you ever shoot a Remington? They killed quite a few people because of their faulty triggers on numerous different models. 

What do you feed?


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

The ignore list is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Nestle Purina had a major recall from the same Chinese supplier for melamine and it came from 17 of their plants. Diamond was not the only company buying Chinese gluten.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

captainjack said:


> The ignore list is a beautiful thing.



Well, I'll just take Captainjackoff my ignore list.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

*Peanut Gallery*

Baaaaaaadddddd Peeeeeeeeaaaaannnnuttttssss~~~~


----------



## Erik Vigeland (Mar 13, 2012)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Every single brand which makes more than two semi loads a year has had recalls. Not to mention, repeated recalls. Name one that hasn't.


I think someone already said Fromms hasn't.


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> There isn't a dog food manufacturer who hasn't had their food recalled. Let me know when you find one.


Paul 
You came across as a Diamond customer. That is not the question I was asking. Glen has presented the facts reguarding Diamond criminal activities. So I'm going to go back to FRomm if I can find a distributor. Glen keep the pressure on, maybe if they get hit on the bottom line they will change thier ways. One can only hope. And for those who feed Diamond products good luck. 

Master National is almost here, getting hyped.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

wojo said:


> Paul
> You came across as a Diamond customer. That is not the question I was asking. Glen has presented the facts reguarding Diamond criminal activities. So I'm going to go back to FRomm if I can find a distributor. Glen keep the pressure on, maybe if they get hit on the bottom line they will change thier ways. One can only hope. And for those who feed Diamond products good luck.
> 
> Master National is almost here, getting hyped.


Facts? The letter's last paragraph acknowledges acceptance by the inspector that the facility took corrective actions before the letter was written? I've never heard of the mentioned brand. Obviously it isn't widely available for the people who won't feed recalled brands that used CHinese products such as Purina and Diamond.


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Facts? The letter's last paragraph acknowledges acceptance by the inspector that the facility took corrective actions before the letter was written? I've never heard of the mentioned brand. Obviously it isn't widely available for the people who won't feed recalled brands that used CHinese products such as Purina and Diamond.


Paul Be "Happy" and keep up the snarky comments . Kinda cute. Glad for Diamond that they have you as a supporter. Have a Blessed Day!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

wojo said:


> Paul Be "Happy" and keep up the snarky comments . Kinda cute. Glad for Diamond that they have you as a supporter. Have a Blessed Day!


So, insinutating people should "eat" dog food with the thought process it will kill them isn't "snarky". Come on! Try to have a logical conversation with a bunch of passive aggressive BS is cute to say the least. Nestle Purina used the same products from China as Diamond and shut down operation of 17 facilities due to the "recall". The products included canned food and bagged "moist" foods. I understand CaptJack is a Purina guy so, why the h*ll is he still feeding Purina after condemning folks who still feed Diamond brands? Nestle Purina got slapped with the ole' switch for the China stuff too. You've got to be logical once and a while and admit that the high and mighty holy roller attitude is counter productive.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Paul, I don't know what yur smoking up there, but I need about $3.00 worth.
It has obviously done something big time to yur noggin????


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

golfandhunter said:


> Paul, I don't know what yur smoking up there, but I need about $3.00 worth.
> It has obviously done something big time to yur noggin????


Are you saying that Nestle Purina did not have any recalls because they used the same Gluten from China that Diamond used? Neither company continued using Gluten from China after the issue was discovered. More food goes through Costco in a day than all the other botique brands sell in a year. Strickly based upon the tonage of food they sell, if quality were an issue, it would pop up fast due to the food being consumed by hundreds of thousands of dogs. (if not more) 

Did Diamond and Nestle Purina do something criminal and bad? Yes, they both did. Do I think the companies continue adding Gluten with Melamine to food? No, I don't think there is any way they continued.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Are you saying that Nestle Purina did not have any recalls because they used the same Gluten from China that Diamond used? Neither company continued using Gluten from China after the issue was discovered. More food goes through Costco in a day than all the other botique brands sell in a year. Strickly based upon the tonage of food they sell, if quality were an issue, it would pop up fast due to the food being consumed by hundreds of thousands of dogs. (if not more)
> 
> Did Diamond and Nestle Purina do something criminal and bad? Yes, they both did. Do I think the companies continue adding Gluten with Melamine to food? No, I don't think there is any way they continued.


Hey Jackwagon, Diamond's kill of 100s of dogs had nothing at all to do with Gluten or Melamine. Do some research and you won't look like such an idiot with your posts.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

captainjack said:


> Hey Jackwagon, Diamond's kill of 100s of dogs had nothing at all to do with Gluten or Melamine. Do some research and you won't look like such an idiot with your posts.


You're just trying to steer a conversation the direction you want it to go and protect your own stance on feeding your Purina which has had China ingredient supply based issues. I didn't go that way and again, you're a broken record. It's pretty nice that your so good a having a conversation and have fun looking like an idiot calling people names, suggesting they eat dog food to kill themselves etc. Just to cut down on your sensationalism, the aflatoxin killed 76 dogs and was confined to the Gaston facility according the to FDA. 

Then, out of all that...someone calls me "snarky"? 

I thought you put my on your ignore list anyways?


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

captainjack said:


> You need to either take or repeat a course in logic.
> 
> If your small child died after you fed them chicken produced by x-farm chicken, then over the next several years x-farm chicken was cited over and over for having contaminates in the chicken they produce, would you feed your next child chicken produced at x-farm?
> 
> You may feed them chicken, but if you'd feed them x-farm chicken, then you are an idiot. It really is that simple.


I don't eat chicken from x-dressing farms. At least I am pretty sure I don't....ha ha!

Still lack logic in your argument. Not ALL facilities had recalls. 

Glen, you are a crusader. One out of a thousand "crusaders" are Saints. The rest are regular ole' whackjobs.

WRL


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, Froom has never. ever had recalls


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

BPVigs said:


> I think someone already said Fromms hasn't.


Froom's-no recalls


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Although Fromm's has an excellent record, the only one anyone can think of with NO recalls, that is not the only way to choose. I think what Happy was getting at, is that at some time or another all of the manufacturers have had recalls or will have one in the future. What matters is HOW THEY ADDRESS THE PROBLEM AND WHAT STEPS THEY TAKE TO PREVENT IT HAPPENING AGAIN!!!!!! That's where Diamond falls off the bus. They had REPEATED issues and showed very little innovation to improve the QC. TOTW that was made in SC was recalled. That factory had gone through this at least twice before. Wanna risk your dog to see if they got it fixed this time?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

2tall said:


> Although Fromm's has an excellent record, the only one anyone can think of with NO recalls, that is not the only way to choose. I think what Happy was getting at, is that at some time or another all of the manufacturers have had recalls or will have one in the future. What matters is HOW THEY ADDRESS THE PROBLEM AND WHAT STEPS THEY TAKE TO PREVENT IT HAPPENING AGAIN!!!!!! That's where Diamond falls off the bus. They had REPEATED issues and showed very little innovation to improve the QC. TOTW that was made in SC was recalled. That factory had gone through this at least twice before. Wanna risk your dog to see if they got it fixed this time?


All of the "actual" information is available on the FDA and CDC websites. They had a recall this year for Salmonella which sickened 14 people.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

2tall said:


> Although Fromm's has an excellent record, the only one anyone can think of with NO recalls, that is not the only way to choose. I think what Happy was getting at, is that at some time or another all of the manufacturers have had recalls or will have one in the future. What matters is *HOW THEY ADDRESS THE PROBLEM AND WHAT STEPS THEY TAKE TO PREVENT IT HAPPENING AGAIN!!!!!! *That's where Diamond falls off the bus. They had *REPEATED *issues and showed very little innovation to improve the QC. TOTW that was made in SC was recalled. That factory had gone through this at least twice before. Wanna risk your dog to see if they got it fixed this time?


2Tall this is exactly what those two from the PNW can't seam to comprehend. A child of three can understand it, but not these two.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

"At least 49 people have fallen ill since October in a Salmonella Infantis outbreak linked to dog and cat food manufactured at a Diamond Pet Foods facility in Gaston, South Carolina, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in its final outbreak update. That case count has risen from 22 since the CDC’s previous update on June 13."
http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2012/07/cdc-diamond-pet-foods-human-case-count-hits-49/

"A total of 49 individuals (47 individuals in 20 states and two individuals in Canada) infected with the outbreak strain of Salmonella Infantis were reported. "
http://www.cdc.gov/salmonella/dog-food-05-12/index.html


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Just the FACTS...

"In December *2005*, the FDA sent Diamond a warning letter, noting that investigators found several violations during inspection. The inspector’s observations, namely that all reasonable precautions weren’t being taken to prevent contamination, were similar to those made this year when the FDA inspected the plant in April and found food safety violations.

Despite FDA warnings, a deadly outbreak and a recall of historic proportions, food safety at the Gaston plant didn’t improve enough to prevent a recall in *2007, 2009, and 2010 **or the 10 current recalls *and and outbreak causing human illness, including an 8-week-old baby who was hospitalized for three days. There are some people who believe their pets have also been sickened."

http://foodpoisoningbulletin.com/20...eak-diamond-pet-foods-had-history-of-trouble/


Hey Jackwagon and the other peanut, tell me again about how Purina is as bad as Diamond.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> All of the "actual" information is available on the FDA and CDC websites. *They had a recall this year for Salmonella which sickened 14 people*.


Are you ignorant of the facts?

Are you unable to read and understand written English?

Or are you just a liar?





captainjack said:


> "*At least 49 people *have fallen ill since October in a Salmonella Infantis outbreak linked to dog and cat food manufactured at a Diamond Pet Foods facility in Gaston, South Carolina, according to the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in its final outbreak update. That case count has risen from 22 since the CDC’s previous update on June 13."
> http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2012/07/cdc-diamond-pet-foods-human-case-count-hits-49/
> 
> "*A total of 49 individuals *(47 individuals in 20 states and two individuals in Canada) infected with the outbreak strain of Salmonella Infantis were reported. "
> http://www.cdc.gov/salmonella/dog-food-05-12/index.html


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

captainjack said:


> Are you ignorant of the facts?
> 
> Are you unable to read and understand written English?
> 
> Or are you just a liar?


I read the field report on the CDC webpage. If you read the complete study there is some other information that is fun to paraphrase and partially quote. This is from the link you provided. 

"Of 17 ill persons who could recall the type of dog food with which they had contact, 11 (65%) identified dry dog food produced by Diamond Pet Foods that may have been produced at a single facility in South Carolina." 

"Children can be exposed to the bacteria by simply holding, cuddling, or kissing the birds. Children should not handle baby chicks or other young birds. Everyone should immediately wash their hands after touching birds, including baby chicks and ducklings, or their environment."


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I read the field report on the CDC webpage. If you read the complete study there is some other information that is fun to paraphrase and partially quote. This is from the link you provided.
> 
> "Of 17 ill persons who could recall the type of dog food with which they had contact, 11 (65%) identified dry dog food produced by Diamond Pet Foods that may have been produced at a single facility in South Carolina."
> 
> "Children can be exposed to the bacteria by simply holding, cuddling, or kissing the birds. Children should not handle baby chicks or other young birds. Everyone should immediately wash their hands after touching birds, including baby chicks and ducklings, or their environment."


Thanks for clearing it up Jackwagon. You're a liar.

"Epidemiologic and laboratory investigations conducted by officials in local, state, and federal public health, agriculture, and regulatory agencies linked this outbreak to dry dog food produced by Diamond Pet Foods at a single production facility in Gaston, South Carolina."

Hey Jackwagon, water is wet. Run with that one for a while.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Pretty much, if you see on the label an address with Meta, MO, it's made by Diamond.


----------



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

I have not gone back and reread the recall, but from what I remember it was mainly a East coast problem. No dogs on the West coast where involved in the out break. Cost Co put puts out a good product ( except for the beets " Icky" )


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Canidae has been contracted w/ Diamond for several years but just opened a state of the art processing plant in TX. I'm really hoping they will be able to process all of thier own now. I fortunately was not involved w/ any of the recalls here in WA.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I really hate doing janitor work on a Saturday.

I really do.

*locked*

Private messages getting sent.

Chris


----------

